# Reparando videoportero Fujitel VP-4500



## skynetronics (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola amigos y colegas del foro,

Después de varios años, la electrónica y yo nos volvemos a encontrar, jeje. Dicen que el tiempo no pasa en vano, así que por lo mismo ahora ando bien perdido con la forma de cómo corroborar o medir algunas cosas, por eso recurro a uds (estoy falto de práctica ).

Les cuento: Soy de Chile y me encuentro reparando un videoportero marca Fujitel, modelo VP-4500, el cual presenta la falla de estar completamente "muerto". Es decir, al enchufarlo a la red eléctrica no se prende ningún led del panel, no prende la pantalla de 4'' que trae ni arroja ningún voltaje en las clavijas de salida (las que alimentan la cámara), y que según la serigrafía del circuito debía ser de 12v.

Lo abrí y me percaté que en la fuente de alimentación había un diodo zener que estaba quebrado físicamente, por lo mismo no pude comprobar el número del diodo para su reemplazo. De todas formas, lo reemplacé "al ojo" por un 1N4742A (diodo zener de 12v) y ya reestablecí el voltaje en la fuente de alimentación y en las clavijas de salida que alimentan la cámara.

El problema es que el equipo aún no logra encender ningún led del panel ni tampoco el monitor de 4'' que trae. Al revisar con más detenimiento, me fijé que abajo de una de las placas (ver fotos adjuntas) había un diodo Schottky SMD (SK34B) que hizo que se ennegreciera la placa. Al medir este diodo con mi tester dentro de la placa, me marcaba "en corto" para ambos lados. Lo saqué del circuito y también me marcaba en corto para ambos lados.

Las dudas que tengo son principalmente dos:

1) ¿Los diodos Schottky se miden en la posición de diodos como cualquier diodo común?
2) Hay otras zonas del circuito que traen este mismo diodo SK34B (marcadas en las fotos) y que al medirlos dentro de la placa, también me marcan "en corto" (pese a no estar ennegrecida esa parte del circuito). ¿Será que deben medir baja resistencia? Aunque en mi caso me marcan directamente en el tester "0.00" (en corto). ¿Me recomiendan medirlos fuera? ¿Habrá posibilidad de que hayan fallado todos esos diodos "en bloque"?

Aunque probablemente encontrar un reemplazo de ese diodo será difícil, les agradezco mucho su orientación. Pese a que actualmente me estoy dedicando a otra profesión, me doy cuenta que la electrónica no se quiere separar completamente de mi, ni yo de ella, jejeje.

Muchas gracias a todos, saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 20, 2015)

skynetronics dijo:
			
		

> Las dudas que tengo son principalmente dos:
> 
> 1) ¿Los diodos Schottky se miden en la posición de diodos como cualquier diodo común?


Pues si se miden de igual forma


			
				skynetronics dijo:
			
		

> 2) Hay otras zonas del circuito que traen este mismo diodo SK34B  (marcadas en las fotos) y que al medirlos dentro de la placa, también me  marcan "en corto" (pese a no estar ennegrecida esa parte del circuito).  ¿Será que deben medir baja resistencia? Aunque en mi caso me marcan  directamente en el tester "0.00" (en corto). ¿Me recomiendan medirlos  fuera? ¿Habrá posibilidad de que hayan fallado todos esos diodos "en  bloque"?


Puede ser probable que se haya quemado más de un diodo.

Lo que se ve en la primer imagen no es un buen sintoma para la pantalla, pareciera que se hubiese dañado el flex que se conecta a la pantalla.


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 20, 2015)

Los diodos no te deberían dar continuidad en ambos sentidos, aunque no los veas quemados pueden no estar funcionando correctamente.

Salu2


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 20, 2015)

Gracias por sus comentarios, amigos. Intentaré buscar en mi país el diodo SK34B (aunque no me hago muchas expectativas con encontrarlo), o bien, veré si hay algún reemplazo que sea equivalente. De encontrarlos, compraré varios para cambiar el que me marca en corto y los otros que también pueden estar sospechosos y luego probaré a ver qué tal. Espero no explotar nada, jajaja.

En cualquier caso, los mantendré al tanto.

PD: Olvidé agregar unas fotos que puede que les den más información.

- Una foto es del panel frontal con sus respectivos LED (hasta el momento ninguno de los tres enciende).
- Otra foto es de la clavija que - según entiendo - le trae la alimentación al monitor (y que antes pasaba por el diodo Schottky que ennegreció el flex de las fotos que adjunté antes). Como se puede ver en la serigrafía, debería tener 12v, y al medir con el tester entre los 12v y GND me está marcando 2.23v.


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 24, 2015)

Bueno, como me comprometí, los pongo al tanto.

Dicho brevemente, no logré reparar el equipo. El problema fue mayor al tener el flex de la pantalla ennegrecido, lo que seguramente está ocasionando un problema de mayor magnitud en cuanto a la alimentación del equipo. Habían 3 diodos Schottky SK34B (de 3A) en corto, los cuales no pude comprar en mi país, aunque encontré algo que se les acercó que era el 1N5819M-13 (de 1A). 

Al principio me preocupó poner diodos Schottky de menos corriente, pero por lo que pude apreciar no cumplen una función crítica en cuanto a la corriente que circula por ellos.

Les cuento que el monitor al alimentarlo con una fuente externa de 12v me prende, pero sólo queda ahí. Pero cuando conecto el monitor a la clavija (que le debería llevar los 12v), el voltaje en esa zona es de 2.2v. 

Al desconectar el monitor de la tarjeta madre (que es la que le lleva el voltaje), esta tarjeta si está entregando los 12v que recibe el monitor, por lo que en base a esto, el problema lo tendríamos al conectar el monitor en la tarjeta madre. 

Voy a tener que encontrar algún monitor sustituto y cambiarlo completamente a ver qué tal. Al menos hice todo hasta donde pude.

Gracias por su ayuda, amigos.


----------

